# Epic night in my book



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Last night, only 26 rides in 9 Hours exactly. both X and XL rides. Here are the screenshots. That's almost $40 an hour... minus gas, depreciation, ETC... I'm digging the $38 in tips on the APP... another $51 in cash... The Sun's gotta shine on a dogs ass every once in a while....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> Here are the screenshots. That's almost $40 an hour... minus gas, depreciation, ETC... I'm digging the $38 in tips on the APP... another $51 in cash...


Cracks me up when a driver thinks they had an "epic" night of driving, and then they post something like this to encourage more ants to jump into their market and compete with them. 
Next week, the same OP will post a new thread titled: _"Where did all these new ants come from?!?" 
_


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cracks me up when a driver thinks they had an "epic" night of driving, and then they post something like this to encourage more ants to jump into their market and compete with them.
> Next week, the same OP will post a new thread titled: _"Where did all these new ants come from?!?" _


Hey now... I'm not a "newbie"... I have been doing this for almost 3 years. Exclusively on Saturday nights in my area. I have over 3100 rides with a 4.98*
there's no black or select in my area, just X and XL ants, So the ability for bigger fares is very very limited..I started out when there was just 20 of us in this town, now there's so many "ants" around, it looks like the streets are covered in them. My Average Sat night is $250 +tips. Thought I'd share a pretty good night for me. I Don't care how many new ants come to my neck of the woods. I know this town's needs...where to be and when to be there. I stuck it out when my market got flooded with ants thinkin they were gonna get rich quick. And I've stuck through it with every rate decrease as well... you want to jump in my market? come on up to Portland Maine. I could give a shit, I'm still gonna get mine. Thanks for the 2 cents big guy. I'll just have to high 5 someone else.


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

nice story bro


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> Last night, only 26 rides in 9 Hours exactly. both X and XL rides. Here are the screenshots. That's almost $40 an hour... minus gas, depreciation, ETC... I'm digging the $38 in tips on the APP... another $51 in cash... The Sun's gotta shine on a dogs ass every once in a while....
> View attachment 238814
> View attachment 238815


what now


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

vkandaharv said:


> what now


Those are weekly totals... congrats... you kicked some major ass...
I made my $350 in 9 hours. With no quests or promos.. or any other bullshit. What now? You want me to say your the best? There's always someone that makes more than me... I'm just saying I had a good night. Thanks for puting it into perspective. Especially since this isn't my 9-5.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Thats pretty good i did well this week as you can see from the pic and i also had another $25 in cash tips, mind you though this isnt my 9-5 job just side job


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> Those are weekly totals... congrats... you kicked some major ass...
> I made my $350 in 9 hours. With no quests or promos.. or any other bullshit. What now? You want me to say your the best? There's always someone that makes more than me... I'm just saying I had a good night. Thanks for puting it into perspective. Especially since this isn't my 9-5.


After weekly closeout I want to smash! The boasting ant must be smashed.

Are there no other challengers?!?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Donshonda said:


> The Sun's gotta shine on a dogs ass every once in a while....


Lol. I think it was Wesley Snipes in White Men Can't Jump that said that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Lol. I think it was Wesley Snipes in White Men Can't Jump that said that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Don, what advice would you give a noobie like me?

I retired, went on vacation, then came back and started driving two weeks ago.

Thanks,

Christine


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Don, what advice would you give a noobie like me?
> 
> I retired, went on vacation, then came back and started driving two weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Christine,

Check out the Houston forum, Read some threads about local drivers in your area. You need to get a feel for your area's needs. Where to be and when to be there. Having the ability to do XL trips is a big help for me. You would need a bigger car that can hold up to 6 people. I don't suggest providing anything for riders other than a safe ride from A to B. Water, candy, mints etc? are a cost to you and will not be appreciated. All this does is further an entitled culture for the riders. Most drivers that do this? are fishing for tips. Just be a safe driver with a clean car.

Also? luck has a lot to do with it. Do NOT chase a surge area on the map unless you know for a fact that there is an event going on... Concerts, sporting events, etc... most surges have zero to do with "demand" or busy areas. Uber mostly only surges areas on the map to get complete coverage, or to spread us out. They bank on the fact that new drivers like yourself will drive out of your way to get there. the second you position yourself inside a surge zone? it disappears.

The late night weekend crowd is mostly where the money is... more rides available, more bar closing surges. This also means more drunk passengers that you may or may not want to deal with... The possibility of puke in your car may turn you away from that idea. Just be safe... and smart.

Don


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks! That's exactly the kind of input I was looking for.

C


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cracks me up when a driver thinks they had an "epic" night of driving, and then they post something like this to encourage more ants to jump into their market and compete with them.
> Next week, the same OP will post a new thread titled: _"Where did all these new ants come from?!?" _


I just said the same thing on another thread where a driver posted his entire week 's earnings and the full breakdown ($1800 for the week, 61 in-app hours, but who knows how many REAL hours he was actually on the road).

Anyhoo, I said maybe reconsider posting that shit - all it does is make a bunch of newbies sign up to become drivers because believe they that's a realistic goal. Saturation to the max.

It also makes pax who read this site ( and they do read this site - I did when I was a pax) think "oh wow! I didn't know drivers made that much, I was going to start tipping them but now I don't need to bother since they're obviously raking in the dough!"

It also makes random folks think that they should quit their day jobs and sign up to be a driver if they can make that much money while driving on their own terms and making their own hours, etc. etc. etc.

One great day's worth of earnings won't do any damage. But the people posting their weekly earnings constantly and bragging about how much they made, and they made bank and blah blah blah.......what's the frigging point?



Donshonda said:


> Last night, only 26 rides in 9 Hours exactly. both X and XL rides. Here are the screenshots. That's almost $40 an hour... minus gas, depreciation, ETC... I'm digging the $38 in tips on the APP... another $51 in cash... The Sun's gotta shine on a dogs ass every once in a while....
> View attachment 238814
> View attachment 238815


But -- now the 6 year old will get an extra special gift from the tooth fairy!

Very Nice night. Portland is good peeps. My sis lives there. And my parents in the summer.

Do you get a lot of cruise ship tourists who want to go to LL Bean, Kennebunkport, etc? Ever get extra long trips to Bahhh Harbahhh and other far-away vacation type areas north of Portland?

Have you heard of Chebeague Island? Long Island (not the NY Long Island, the one in Casco Bay)?



vkandaharv said:


> what now


You're only creating more competition for yourself when you post your weekly earnings. Now every possible new driver reading the thread will think that's a realistic weekly earnings amount. Expect 2,000 new ants in your market tomorrow. 10,000 by the end of the week.

It also makes any pax reading the site believe all drivers are making those numbers and decide not to tip their drivers in their next trip.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Julescase said:


> But -- now the 6 year old will get an extra special gift from the tooth fairy!
> 
> Very Nice night. Portland is good peeps. My sis lives there. And my parents in the summer.
> 
> ...


Julescase

What's with the tooth fairy now anyway?? Inflation is a B*tch!!!

I haven't had one of those extra long trips yet.... unless you count going to Boston from Portland at 2AM...  The Cruise ships start coming in here late Summer, early Fall. The PAX always want to go see Portland Headlight (lighthouse) And ask what's the best place to get Lobstaahhh... I tell them pick any of them. 99% of restaurants here do lobster really well... It all depends on what atmosphere you want. Outside seating by the ocean etc. LL Bean is always a nice fair... 20 min up the coast to Freeport.

I definitely have heard of Chebeague Island And have done numerous trips for people out to Cousins Island, right next to Chebeague. As for Long Island? Took a Booze Cruise around it last Friday night. Portland Harbor is pretty damn cool this time of year. We've become this trendy foodie place for people to come, in the last 10 years. Makes it easy for me to...... drive and help stay up with tooth fairy inflation!!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Donshonda said:


> Christine,
> 
> Check out the Houston forum, Read some threads about local drivers in your area. You need to get a feel for your area's needs. Where to be and when to be there. Having the ability to do XL trips is a big help for me. You would need a bigger car that can hold up to 6 people. I don't suggest providing anything for riders other than a safe ride from A to B. Water, candy, mints etc? are a cost to you and will not be appreciated. All this does is further an entitled culture for the riders. Most drivers that do this? are fishing for tips. Just be a safe driver with a clean car.
> 
> ...


If you were in Houston you wouldn't be coming anywhere close to those kinds of numbers. I've never seen anyone on this forum post earnings like that if they're from Houston. They're always from a city where Uber and Lyft are very popular.


----------



## SwiftRides (Jul 13, 2018)

Well done, sounds like a great day


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

> "Julescase, post: 4106165, member: 99834"You're only creating more competition for yourself when you post your weekly earnings. Now every possible new driver reading the thread will think that's a realistic weekly earnings amount. Expect 2,000 new ants in your market tomorrow. 10,000 by the end of the week.
> 
> It also makes any pax reading the site believe all drivers are making those numbers and decide not to tip their drivers in their next trip.


Bragging feels good. Can you convince me that the negative consequences you've drawn my attention too outweigh the benefits? I challenge you!


----------

